# At the end of a long day, my drink of choice is....



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks. You?


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Drambuie, lime juice and club soda.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Jack Daniels, or if this good Tennessee Whiskey isn't available any of the premium Kentucky Bourbons, neat.

Cruiser


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

Gentleman Jack with a single ice cube


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Coke. ( I'm not of legal age yet to drink)


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Scotch or an Old Fashioned. With fishing buddies; mojito.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Fall; Rusty Nail

Spring; Dark and Stormy


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A tall glass of ice water...seriously, it is the best no calorie, liver friendly option!


----------



## drøn (Apr 29, 2010)

random cheap whiskey and soda. if i have bothered to get the ingredients; a moscow mule (i can also really recommend changing the vodka for dark rum - 'havana mule', you might call it).


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

Sazerac 18 year, neat.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

It readlly does depend for me....

If I'm visiting a hostelry local to my office - it's a pint of stout, Guinness normally.

If I'm at home it will either be a G&T - with ice and lime or perhaps cucumber or I might open a bottle of red wine.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Plymouth gin served as a martini (but of course it's not really a martini having no vermouth), stirred with ice until chilled and with a bit of dilution and served up with a twist of lemon (I'm not very keen on olives anymore after an experiment in over-drinking :drunken_smilie.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Coleman said:


> Plymouth gin served as a martini (but of course it's not really a martini having no vermouth), stirred with ice until chilled and with a bit of dilution and served up with a twist of lemon (I'm not very keen on olives anymore after an experiment in over-drinking :drunken_smilie.


You didn't over-drink, you were simply over-served! :icon_smile_big:

_Note: One of the advantages of living in today's "blameless" society is that you can easily absolve yourself from over-indulgence._


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL! Unfortunately I served myself!


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Spring/Summer Bombay Sapphire G'nT or Hendricks if there is cucumber in the fridge.

Autumn/Winger Bundaberg Rum and Coke.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nowadays, I've been on a diet and I find that alcohol seems to up my appetite, so I've been avoiding it. I usually drink Gerolsteiner carbonated mineral water. Once I reach fighting weight, I'll probably go back to my trusty 5:1 Beefeater martini with a thin slice of orange peel (toasted a bit over the gas burner if I'm feeling ambitious) or a Jalapeño-stuffed olive.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

Since I am underage, my drink of choice WOULD  be a bourbon and coke on the rocks, or a beer, none in paticular because Id like to try many kinds. Light beer in the summer, dark in the winter.


----------



## Dressed for business (Mar 11, 2010)

A tall glass of still water and a coupe de champagne. Life and Celebration.
A votre sante!


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't have a favorite per se, but these are on the list:

Year 'round:
Bombay sapphire martini, very dry
Maker's Mark
Bosun's grog (Dark Rum, water, lime and sugar)

Spring/Summer
Dark 'n Stormy if I have ginger beer
G&T

I commute by train during the weekdays, so on Friday I treat myself to a Maker's Mark in the cafe car during the ride.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Red wine.


----------



## Xeiheo (Mar 2, 2010)

Gin & tonic. Add a lime and you have attained perfection in a glass (provided the proper quality ingredients are used)!


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

Pimm's Cup, Canada Dry Ginger Ale, and a shot of lemon juice, on the rocks, in a tall glass.


----------



## deworde (May 17, 2010)

Winter: Old Fashioned made with a nice bourbon, Drambuie with lime (Libertine!), strong rum punch or jaguar's milk if I'm in mixed-gender company and want to whip up something that can be made for men (more cachaca) or women (more milk) - it's cachaca, creme de cacao and sweetened condensed milk
Summer: G&T with Broker's Gin (strong juniper nose), Pimm's Cup, Moscow Mule
Anytime: Dark n Stormy, Sidecar (Equal parts lemon juice, good triple sec and a dark spirit - traditionally a bourbon or whiskey, but I use Metaxa 7-Star), Aviation (Gin, Maraschino, Lemon, Creme de Violette), Caipirinha (Lime, brown sugar and cachaca)

Or, of course, a good glass of a dry, sparkling wine - prosecco, asti, champagne, etc.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Whatever decent bourbon (Jim Bean Black Label and up) I have in my pantry on the rocks. I save the good sipping stuff (Blantons, etc.) for more auspicious occasions or guests. The only exception is in the summer, when sometimes a gin and tonic is just the thing...


----------



## hmmurdock (May 12, 2010)

Lately...Sam Adams Cherry Wheat. Historically...a nice Spanish red.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

G & T, with a slice of lime. Must be at 43% or over. Followed by another, then wine with dinner. 
But only if I'm not working the next day.


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

Depending on the mood and location, either a Rob Roy, Scotch rocks, or a extra extra dry Martini with an extra olive.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*cocktails (hic) for one*

gin and tonic, rarely a manhattan.

i have been rather taken of late by gin and tonics made with hendersons gin, a fragrant gin in a posh brown glass bottle made in glasgow and served with a slice of cucumber. not to replace the classic G&T of course, but once in a while.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

I used to make fun of my grandfather for this. But after a long hot day. Any (cheap) beer on the rocks maybe even a squeeze of lime or lemon depending on the type. This is a real mans Gatorade.


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

more and more, I am turning to premium bourbon...favorite is Pappy Van Winkle...generally go down the evolutionary scale a bit and get the regular Van Winkle...


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

chocolate milk


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Martini.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

And the end of the day, I like a glass or two of baijiu. Distilled from rice and tastes like kerosene.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I recently OD'd on Yuegling Light at the beach.

The beer was ice COLD and it was HOT out. 

Perfect!!


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

I feel like such a child in this thread, I'm perfectly happy drinking a nice cool can of Coca-Cola.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Amaretto sour, unless I have a cigar to smoke, too; then i would prefer scotch.


----------

